# paint by dj



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

paint by dj


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

my life is getting near to completion by reading this


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

wow!This is cool paint by dj is totally awesome how does he do it!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i love them invisable paint jobs


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

you managed to capture the leapord skin and leather look ,congradulations.


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

nice work


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

I Like the Five Seven the most.
:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

well damn


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Where is the" Candymino" at? Sorry if I spelled it wrong :biggrin:


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

kandymino


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

kandymino


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah thats more like it!

i like the elcy


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

Great work


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:werd: :werd:


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

BLOCKS 65 FRAME. WAS WHITE NOW KANDY TEAL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

homie gets down :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

nice work dj


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 nice work!!


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

yeeh nice work man, keep it up.


----------



## Jay Goldz (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by paintbydj_@Jun 17 2007, 11:13 PM~8124092
> *
> 
> 
> ...




oooo i like :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

HEY WHATS GOING ON DJ. MAN YOU STILL PUTTING OUT SOME CLEAN ASS PAINT JOBS HOMIE. HAVE YOU TALK TO SCOOBY LATELY.


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

another project


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

damn.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Samuel_J (Jun 19, 2006)

Great Work!! :0


----------



## The Transporter (Jul 12, 2007)

Great Work!


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

damn real nice work


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

nice work i like the yellow impala... i'm looking to get my roof patterened out like that on my cutlass, what do you charge for something like that?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paintbydj_@Jun 17 2007, 10:27 AM~8121048
> *paint by dj
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK..


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

good shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

awesome work :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuckin nice work homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

another project. mr chinos 65 rag


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

da bomba


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

nice work, diggin that multi colored 65!


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

SICK ASS WORK HOMIE!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

MATTER OF FACT....ARE THESE YOURS??....I TOOK THESE AT THE MESA ARTS SHOW.....THESE LOOK LIKE THE ONES IN THE PREV PIX!! IF NOT NO DISRESPECT ....BUT IF THEY ARE...BRO THESE CARS WERE BAD FUCKIN ASS....NICE CLEAN ASS PAINT JOBS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

fisheye. ya those are some of the rides i have painted. those were some bad as photos got any more?


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin: impressive work carnal!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

WHAT UP DJ, U DO SOME BADASS WORK HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

great work here


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by paintbydj_@Dec 16 2008, 06:38 AM~12443537
> *fisheye. ya those are some of the rides i have painted. those were some bad as photos got any more?
> *


THOSE WERE THE ONLY ONES I TOOK AT THE SHOW...SORRY HOMIE....BUT I WILL GO BACK AND LOOK, THERE MIGHT BE


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bad azz DJ looking good


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

looks sick dj!!


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:werd: :werd:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

that clears the shit bro,thanks!!


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 4 2009, 08:02 AM~12600366
> *that clears the shit bro,thanks!!
> *


hell ya glad you like it. wait till you are buffing it out cause that clear shines


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

incredible work homie!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lymtym63 (Nov 25, 2007)

D>J WORD what the Fuck thats the chitTTTTTTTTTTT.!!!KROME IT >!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lymtym63_@Jan 5 2009, 03:53 PM~12613289
> *     D>J WORD what the Fuck thats the chitTTTTTTTTTTT.!!!KROME IT >!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP JAIME!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE PAINT JOBS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

did this car have aphx suns logo on the back


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jan 5 2009, 08:29 PM~12616447
> *did this car have aphx suns logo on the back
> *


ya it had one on trunk and hood


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## lymtym63 (Nov 25, 2007)

Whats the word.!!!! D>J>Paint that chit.!!!!!


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lymtym63_@Jan 6 2009, 10:42 AM~12621424
> *   Whats the word.!!!! D>J>Paint that chit.!!!!!
> *


 uffin: uffin: block, "burrrrn it" uffin:  :roflmao:


----------



## lymtym63 (Nov 25, 2007)

Juarez paint it and dont look back.!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lymtym63 (Nov 25, 2007)

Juarez Post those pictures.!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lymtym63 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hurry up.!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lymtym63_@Jan 11 2009, 04:34 PM~12671390
> *   Juarez Post those pictures.!!!!1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

WHATS UP JAIME,WHAT UP DJ,LETS SEE HOW THAT CADDYS COMIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## lymtym63 (Nov 25, 2007)

What up MR.62 hows things going.!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lymtym63_@Jan 12 2009, 03:04 PM~12681300
> *     What up MR.62 hows things going.!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MAN,HOWS THAT NEW BABY DOIN? :biggrin: CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 12 2009, 11:52 AM~12679829
> *WHATS UP JAIME,WHAT UP DJ,LETS SEE HOW THAT CADDYS COMIN!! :biggrin:
> *


shit the cadi is the same way still have not had to to jump back on it yet.


----------



## lymtym63 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hurry up Juarez.!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Put the pictures up on Klique post.!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 13 2008, 02:07 PM~12421294
> *MATTER OF FACT....ARE THESE YOURS??....I TOOK THESE AT THE MESA ARTS SHOW.....THESE LOOK LIKE THE ONES IN THE PREV PIX!! IF NOT NO DISRESPECT ....BUT IF THEY ARE...BRO THESE CARS WERE BAD FUCKIN ASS....NICE CLEAN ASS PAINT JOBS!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gotdamn!....that 65 is fckin insane!.......dope ass patterns, dope ass colors....keep doin the dam thang homeboy!.. :thumbsup: :worship: :wow: :h5: :worship: :worship: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Live Fast (Apr 5, 2009)

thats soom really nice work really love the girl and the patterns are really clean


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

awesome skills dude


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

some new rides coming out 2010


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

sprayed with glasurit 90-line waterborne paint


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Bad ass work homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

killer work bro!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great work homie


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

nice work


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by paintbydj+Jun 17 2007, 06:02 PM~8122509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











:wow: Awesome Work! :biggrin:


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

